# Made it to Colorado safely.



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I made it to Colorado safely! 221$ for 1124 miles.

The "stranger" I paid to tow my stuff out was a really nice guy slow with the driving but nice, The rideshare person that found me on Craigslist ended up buying me 75$ in gas and he mostly rode with the guy driving the truck and trailer since he was a non smoker and me and my friend weren't. He's the one that made it possible for us to drive straight through too!

It was a 24 hour trip. We loaded the trailer at about 9 9:30 in LA and got it 1124 miles and unloaded and I was pulling in to my boyfriends house at 9:30 am the next morning.

All 3 mantids made it alive (I lost over 10 manti in the 2 weeks before the move due to bad sheds and renegade attack crickets)

My cat didn't eat, drink, or even go the bathroom the whole time, but I figured he wouldn't, he was too afraid I would leave him at a random truck stop.

So far Colorado is hot and dry, we've had a random rainstorm / thunderstorm that flooded the streets (but theyre used to them) and small town life is already making me stir crazy. But Ive found 6 wild mantids without even looking, The lake still has water and the jet ski is fixed so were having a blast on the weekends, and the soon to be step daughter and I are getting along great. So I guess it all evens out, and all ends well.

(I would have updated you sooner Hibiscus but Im a complete dork and didnt remember the website was under .net until today, I've been trying .com, .org every variation I could until tonight!! lol )


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad to hear the good news. I thought you've already made the trip a while ago.  

Anyway, what species of mantis was it? Or what did it resemble?


----------



## Meiji (Jul 27, 2008)

Butterfly said:


> Well I made it to Colorado safely! 221$ for 1124 miles. The "stranger" I paid to tow my stuff out was a really nice guy slow with the driving but nice, The rideshare person that found me on Craigslist ended up buying me 75$ in gas and he mostly rode with the guy driving the truck and trailer since he was a non smoker and me and my friend weren't. He's the one that made it possible for us to drive straight through too!
> 
> It was a 24 hour trip. We loaded the trailer at about 9 9:30 in LA and got it 1124 miles and unloaded and I was pulling in to my boyfriends house at 9:30 am the next morning.
> 
> ...


What species did you catch in the wild?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yeah Ive been here for almost 3 weeks now, but like I said I couldnt figure out the website without my computer being hooked up. I was trying mantisforum.com , mantidforum.org, lol everything but .net

Ive found 3 religiosa's and 3 green guys. Two of the greenies passed away, one had a broken raptor claw at the front and shed and didnt dry right so he couldnt walk anymore, the other one just died for no reason. Got one of them left and he's bright green with a yellow stripe. Not fully matured, I can tell. Ill post pics up once I figure out how to use the new camera I got for my birthday last week.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

and what is latin name of the green guys? lol sounds fun there.

too bad there aint wild mantids in he netherlands


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> and what is latin name of the green guys? lol sounds fun there.too bad there aint wild mantids in he netherlands


No clue on the name, I was never very good at the ones I didnt know. Ill send pics and let you guys decide.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

Butterfly said:


> No clue on the name, I was never very good at the ones I didnt know. Ill send pics and let you guys decide.


good, when i found found my ameles the first time i tought it was a religiosa *_* after it didnt molt after 7 weeks i began to wander what it was.

name them _cuteomantis greenytiny_.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2008)

:lol: Wonderful, good, glad to hear from you! I can put away that movie now, ha ha ha, I think I will copy it and send to you! Take care of the little girl and she will love you, always remember that and that Jesus had a stepfather too!


----------

